# Diverticular   abscess



## Ms.M (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to code this? 


Thank you


----------



## AuntJoyce (Apr 19, 2010)

*Diverticular abscess*

I'm leaning towards diverticulitis as your culprit.  Check out 562.11 and 562.13 - these may be what you are looking for.


----------

